# 12-20-09 Long Island



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

First time plowing with the Cherokee. Backup for my buddy plowing his families diner, other than that I just plow a few neighbors driveways. Plowed really well.


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

is there any weight in that jeep??


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

PowerWagon;921107 said:


> is there any weight in that jeep??


Who cares about that ,what about heat!


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

PowerWagon;921107 said:


> is there any weight in that jeep??


No, just my 200 lb friend and I. :laughing: I should throw some in the back.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Ill throw some back for you


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

looks like alot of snow,, perfect sidewalk machines there  i like em


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

That looks familiar. By the looks of the tracks you were by Sunrise, what town?


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Quality SR;926140 said:


> That looks familiar. By the looks of the tracks you were by Sunrise, what town?


Amityville


----------



## Lakeview Landscaping (Mar 1, 2007)

If you need any more work let me know. I have tons of works from Massapequa to Hicksville.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Is the other Jeep an old Scrambler? Those would make nice plow vehicles.


----------



## mike custom (Aug 29, 2009)

that old jeep is a beast!!!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Cooter24;929601 said:


> Is the other Jeep an old Scrambler? Those would make nice plow vehicles.


Looks to be a YJ (Wrangler) with a scrambler top, CJ doors and some heavy axles...am I close?


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

NBI Lawn;931808 said:


> Looks to be a YJ (Wrangler) with a scrambler top, CJ doors and some heavy axles...am I close?


Bingo! 

That's my buddies Jeep, mine is the Cherokee.

My fun Jeep is a Cummins powered YJ-7 (this article was done when I had the SD33 Nissan turbo diesel)
http://www.jpmagazine.com/featuredvehicles/154_0805_1978_jeep_cj7_yj_tj/index.html


----------

